# The things that are good about *me* log



## Jazzey (Dec 27, 2008)

Starting a new thread to put into practice some self-confidence exercises.

No rules here, if you can only list one thing today, that's still a victory.

Here are some key sentences to get you started:	


The thing I do best is?
Something I have accomplished is?
One of my best character traits is?
I am proud of myself for?
I am working to improve?


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 27, 2008)

For today:

* I am proud of myself for reaching out to people;
* one of my best character trait is that I have a good heart.


----------



## white page (Dec 27, 2008)

:eek2:   I can't think of anything for me :hide:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 27, 2008)

* I'm proud of WP for reaching out to people every day and letting true compassion and kindness shine through every single time! :hug:

* One of WP's best features is a wonderful and warm sense of humour.

* I'm proud for WP for having a wonderful talent in painting.

... I can make this list longer for you any day of the week WP - but you have to make a list for yourself now.


----------



## white page (Dec 27, 2008)

Jazzey , this makes me cry , I get no feedback as this IRL :hug: 
thank you for your kindness ,  

* I'm proud of Jazzey for reaching out to people every day and letting true compassion and kindness shine through every single time!

* One of Jazzeys best features is a wonderful and warm sense of humour.

this is how I see you Jazzey ,  this and much more :hug:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 27, 2008)

Awww - :friends::airkiss: - Thank you WP :hug:  

And I'm sorry that you don't hear this IRL.  People aren't always good at expressing these things - it doesn't mean they don't see it WP.

But now, and more importantly, you still have to believe it for yourself.  While I believe it, you have to believe it too WP.  So, while you don't have to do it here if you're not comfortable, I hope that you will start writing down some of your many qualities.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 27, 2008)

White Page is such a kind soul.  Always warm, kind and caring.  :hug:

Jazzey is a kind soul.  Caring with a great sense of humor :hug:

I am happy today cause I can make people have fun and laugh :blush:


----------



## white page (Dec 27, 2008)

> I am happy today cause I can make people have fun and laugh


:dance::dance::hug:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 27, 2008)

> I am happy today cause I can make people have fun and laugh



*One of NN's best features is her wonderful sense of humour;


...I can make your list _*much*_ longer too NN - but it would defeat the point of the exercise!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 27, 2008)

Jazzey, I think you should make this a sticky.  It is a great idea for a thread!


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks NN - I don't yet know the real difference between a sticky and a thread but I think this should work as a thread- if people feel comfortable to post on this....


----------



## amastie (Dec 28, 2008)

:dammit:





Jazzey said:


> Thanks NN - I don't yet know the real difference between a sticky and a thread but I think this should work as a thread- if people feel comfortable to post on this....


I'm not sure either but it seems as if stickies always are always displayed at the opening of a forum, so they are always easily available.  Unless they are only for admin notes, I'd vote for this to be a sticky   Also, the "3 positive things" thread .. but then the list of such threads might become too long over time.. :thinking:

When I think of.. I immediately think of (one thing allowed only because  it could go on and on .. and many qualities are shared also)

Jazzey .. big heart
WP .. sensitivity (not just in herself but absolutely toward others)
NN .. openness
myself (because I must  ) .. commitment to healing

You all know, of course, just how long this post could easily have become


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you Amastie - both for your insight on the "sticky" situation (sorry-bad joke) and for the compliment.:hug:

* I'm proud of Amastie for having a kindness and warmth that knows no bounds.

...and Ditto for you Amastie.  My list could be much longer but, it would defeat the point of this exercise.


----------



## amastie (Dec 28, 2008)

Again, :hug:  :hug:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 28, 2008)

amastie said:


> NN .. openness



Thank you Amastie :hug:




> myself (because I must  ) .. commitment to healing



This is a fantastic quality 

But you offer your help to others too and your learning experiences are very valuable to the rest of us :hug:


----------



## amastie (Dec 28, 2008)

Back atchya NN


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2009)

* I'm proud of myself because:

1) I went and did a full workout at the gym today - even though I _*really*_ didn't want to; and,

2) I passed an important professional exam.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats, Jazzey.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Daniel


----------



## white page (Jan 3, 2009)

that's just  wonderful Jazzey  wooohooo !


----------



## gooblax (Jan 3, 2009)

:goodjob: Great to hear, Jazzey.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks WP and Gooblax


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 3, 2009)

way to go jazzey!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks ITL!


----------



## amastie (Jan 3, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> 1) I went and did a full workout at the gym today - even though I _*really*_ didn't want to; and,
> 2) I passed an important professional exam.


That's wonderful Jazzey 
Pround of you for that!


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Amastie :hug:


----------



## Charity (Jan 5, 2009)

I want to play too! Something good about me...

How about this: No matter how bad things get sometimes, like when I become consumed by this illness, I always seem to come back again to face another day-- like today!!


----------



## NicNak (Jan 5, 2009)

Charity said:


> I want to play too! Something good about me...
> 
> How about this: No matter how bad things get sometimes, like when I become consumed by this illness, I always seem to come back again to face another day-- like today!!





That is a fantastic thing Charity.  

When I become consumed, I always think of the good days I have.  

As a great song by Jane Siberry says "It won't rain all the time"


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 5, 2009)

Charity:


> How about this: No matter how bad things get sometimes, like when I become consumed by this illness, I always seem to come back again to face another day-- like today!!


 
I'm glad you joined in Charity   Nice to have you join us and, your accomplishment really should be celebrated.  I'm happy you're having a good day today :hug:


----------



## amastie (Jan 6, 2009)

Charity said:


> I want to play too! Something good about me...
> 
> How about this: No matter how bad things get sometimes, like when I become consumed by this illness, I always seem to come back again to face another day-- like today!!



That's a *huge* deal Charity 
It seems to me that facing our difficulties isn't possible without  the capacity to come back because only if we are able to come back can we go on.. and that's so very important.  I congratulate you sincerely 
amastie


----------

